# focus points on manual focus? is it possible?



## lawrencek328 (Nov 11, 2013)

is it possible to put the focusing points on the screen of a canon t5i while on manual mode? I know it works for av mode w/ af on but I want to be able to use the focus points on mf mode. I attached a picture of the focus points im talking about


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 11, 2013)

As far as I've been able to tell, if you're talking about the Live mode function, then no theres no way to do this, however through the viewfinder its definitely possible.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## lawrencek328 (Nov 11, 2013)

ok, I know you can pull it up on the live mode function during av mode or any other mode but was hoping there was some way to do it during mf mode, thank you for your help


----------



## Luigi_xp (Nov 11, 2013)

Press half-shutter and focus, the AF will assist your manual focusing. Didn't understand exactly what you want but i think it's this.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 12, 2013)

MF mode means what it says...Manual Focus. That means the camera isn't going to be giving you any assistance in focusing.  But...you could let it auto-focus, then switch to manual focusing for 'fine tuning', if desired.  Note that leaving the lens set to AF and manually adjusting the focus while still in AF mode after the camera focuses may cause damage to your lens. In general, only the L-series of Canon lenses allow manually adjusting the focus after AF has been made. 

As mentioned above, using Live View is a good means of accomplishing MF. But even with LV, manual focus is still 'difficult' to 'really nail it' unless your camera is on a tripod and one has time enough to get it 'just right'. For this reason, I previously considered getting a Katz-Eye focusing screen that replicates the split-ring focusing screen I used in my film-shooting days. 

But after some consideration, and, after learning how the Canon AF system works (see video 1 of 3: 



), my focusing accuracy with AF significantly improved! Between accurately focusing and understanding depth of field considerations, I've been able to get many outstanding photographs.


----------



## lawrencek328 (Nov 12, 2013)

thank you I will check out the video when I close my shop today!


----------



## enzodm (Nov 12, 2013)

bratkinson said:


> MF mode means what it says...Manual Focus. That means the camera isn't going to be giving you any assistance in focusing.



This is not true. Half-pressing the shutter button during manual focus makes the active AF button flash when on focus (on the viewfinder), and also the focus confirmation light in the viewfinder. This is not a totally precise indication, but it is rather a good assistance. This is how I use my old lenses (plus a different focusing screen for me too, plus also Magic Lantern that provides focus peaking  ).




bratkinson said:


> In general, only the L-series of Canon lenses allow manually adjusting the focus after AF has been made.



Even here there is an imprecision. Many Canon USM lenses (no need for L ) have the so-called Full-Time Manual Focus Override, thus you may manually focus at any time without switching off AF.


----------



## Luigi_xp (Nov 12, 2013)

bratkinson said:


> MF mode means what it says...Manual Focus. That means the camera isn't going to be giving you any assistance in focusing.  But...you could let it auto-focus, then switch to manual focusing for 'fine tuning', if desired.  Note that leaving the lens set to AF and manually adjusting the focus while still in AF mode after the camera focuses may cause damage to your lens. In general, only the L-series of Canon lenses allow manually adjusting the focus after AF has been made.
> 
> As mentioned above, using Live View is a good means of accomplishing MF. But even with LV, manual focus is still 'difficult' to 'really nail it' unless your camera is on a tripod and one has time enough to get it 'just right'. For this reason, I previously considered getting a Katz-Eye focusing screen that replicates the split-ring focusing screen I used in my film-shooting days.
> 
> But after some consideration, and, after learning how the Canon AF system works  my focusing accuracy with AF significantly improved! Between accurately focusing and understanding depth of field considerations, I've been able to get many outstanding photographs.


Press half-shutter on your camera and turn the focus ring while in MF. If focus was found the AF confirmation will blink. And with the lens being in manual focus mode it will cause no harm. (Did you at last tried to press half-shutter and MF before posting this?)


----------

